# TRCA July Tournament (San Jacinto)



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok folks we have some new and exciting news for this tournament! This tournament will be proudly sponsored by Warrior Cat Rods along with a few surprise sponsors! Here are the times and date. It will be on July 16th, from 6pm to 2am. We will be meeting at the Good Times Marina on the San Jacinto river below the Lake Houston dam. The mandatory meeting will be at 5:30 pm prior to the tournament. A member from each team must be there, all rule's and regulations apply as usual. We will be awarding 1st place with a 7'6" MH Warrior Cat Rod, "big Fish" 2nd and 3rd place will receive various different gear and apparel from the other sponsors. Our same cash payouts will still apply, along with our other donated prizes. We are striving to make this our largest tournament to date and will be offering up some great prizes to make this happen! Y'all come on out and join in on the fun! If you have any questions just ask, pm me, or check out our Facebook Page TRCA!

Red


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome , sounds like a lot of hard work is paying off


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome guys cant wait. Yall can count me in


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Got you down R3d fish baker!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

UPDATE!!

We are 5 days out from our July tournament. Below is our full list of prizes:

1st place: Prize money; 7'6" medium heavy Warrior Cat Rod and 50$ cash from Warrior Cat Rods; 1) 500 yard role of 65lb braid as well as 1 pack of hooks and 2 packs of weights from Hooker's Terminal Tackle and Lead Heads (a $200 value plus prize money)

2nd place: Prize money; 2 packs of hooks, 5 packs of weights and 1) 300 yard role of 65lb braid. ($75 value plus prize money)

3rd place: (prize money if applicable) 1 pack of hooks 5 packs of weights and 1) 300 yard role of 65lb braid.($65 value)

Big Fish: Prize money; 25$ cash from Warrior Cat Rods 1 pack of 100 count hooks 5 packs of weights and 1) 500 yard role of 65lb braid. ($150 value plus prize money)

The cash payouts are: (1st&2nd) 70/30 up to 14 teams. 15+ teams will be (1st;2nd&3rd) 50/30/20
We are excited at the amount of feed back we have received over the past month and seem to be looking at a great tournament. Please remember to go check out our sponsors as well for helping with all of the extras!!! Warrior Cat Rods, Hooker's Terminal Tackle, and Lead Heads! Come out and join in on the FUN!

Red


----------



## TrinityGarKing (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

We had a great turn out Saturday with 12 teams coming out to participate. A lot of great prizes were awarded thanks to our awesome sponsors. Congratulations to team Dirty south on winning our July tournament! They had a 3 fish total of 57.5lbs and a big fish of 20.7! 2nd place went to team Jones who had a total weight of 22.7lbs. We had a tie for 3rd place between team Red Fish Baker and team E-Cat that was decided by big fish and awarded to team Red Fish Baker! They also won Big Fish Overall with a 21.1lb blue cat. 
Thanks to everyone who came out and participated and thanks again to our sponsors! Please make sure to go by and tell them thank you as well, Warrior Cat Rods Hooker's Terminal Tackle Lead Heads on facebook.
We will post our next tournament ASAP.
Thanks,


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

That was a tight competition for big fish with only 0.4 lbs separating the first and second place. Less that 2 pounds separating 2nd and 3rd place was pretty close too.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes it was!

Red


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya that was a great tournament we finally caught a decent fish. Cant wait for the next one in September.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats again R3dfishbaker, glad you got in on the money and prizes!

Red


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Waiting on the date and place for the next one. I should be done with all the to do list, been cross fencing 200 acres and trying to get all the deer lease work done. Wasn't fun driving past Red dragging his boat while I was headed to build fence in 99 degree weather.


----------

